# Tufts Campus Security Officer/Shuttle Driver



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Security Officer/Shuttle Driver
Institution:
*Tufts Universityzvutsaaeurztwyrzffvfxtzfcazzt*

Location:
Medford, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/31/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Description* 
*This advert is for 2 open positions.*

Public Safety supports the University community by providing various services and programs that contribute to maintaining campuses that are reasonably safe and secure. Developing a safe and secure environment in an academic institution is the responsibility of the entire community. Within our community, the Department of Public Safety is assigned the primary responsibility to identify programs, methods and approaches to assist the institution toward achieving a reasonably safe and secure environment. Therefore, the Department is expected to be the leader in this area.

The Department exists for one main purpose and that is to support the goals of the higher education community. It exists to assist those who seek and those who impart knowledge, as well as those who provide support to the mission of the institution. The Department endeavors to preserve an environment where diverse social, cultural and academic values are allowed to develop and prosper.

All members of the Department are expected to actively participate in the achievement of our goals and in the service of the University for it is only through our collective efforts that our mission will be accomplished.

Under the supervision of Police Operations this position's primary function is to drive a public safety vehicle and provide 'SafeRides' to members of the Tufts community. The position will may also include security patrols on campus and providing various services to the community. Additionally, the CSO will be required to perform other duties assigned in support of the goals and responsibilities of the Department of Public Safety.

*Qualifications* 
*Basic Requirements:*

High School diploma /GED.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

2 years' experience in the security field.
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:* 
This position consists of a work schedule that includes evening and overnight hours as well as shifts on weekends & holidays. Additionally, work on open shifts and at university function, events or emergency situations may be mandated.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.* _

_Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Medford/Somerville

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety - Medford

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time

*Job Posting*: Jul 31, 2017, 7:21:09 AM
*Application Information*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=17001505


----------

